# Terapia Ranbaxy Naposim 5mg?



## seeker787 (Jun 8, 2010)

i have been hearing from a few people on some baords that the Ranbaxy-Terapia Naps are underdosed.   has anyone had any experience with these ?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 8, 2010)

Real Naposim that come from Romania cant be underdosed,but a lot of sources sale copy Naposim!

best-regards

wp


----------



## ZECH (Jun 8, 2010)

Nope. They are usually top notch! Got a pic?


----------



## seeker787 (Jun 8, 2010)

i can upload a pic if you want, they are white circles with one side blank and the other has a triangle


----------



## WFC2010 (Jun 9, 2010)

post also box.
if you got d-bol only tabs or strips and no boxes. don't buy it.always ask to get it with original box,its the only way its real one!


----------



## seeker787 (Jun 9, 2010)

here are the pics, i hope it worked


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/steroid-pictures/32422-naposim.html
Not sure what the red letter writing is on yours?


----------



## seeker787 (Jun 10, 2010)

it says ranbaxy


----------



## seeker787 (Jun 10, 2010)

i just viewed the link you gave me, and the boxes look very similar with the exception of the red/orangish RANBAXY in the corner of mine... so whats your opinion  bro


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like Ranbaxy is a lab in India with subs in over 125 countries. I'm guessing it is probably good.


----------



## seeker787 (Jun 10, 2010)

much appreciated, only one way to find out,  thanks for the info


----------

